

Amazon Route 53 Announces Private DNS Within Amazon VPC - jontro
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2014/11/05/amazon-route-53-now-supports-private-dns-with-amazon-vpc/

======
jontro
Being able to use split horizon dns queries on amazon is great. Previously you
had to configure your own dns service for this to work

